

Wall Street is insane: Idle TV chatter leads to 11 percent Netflix stock surge - frooboy
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-wireless/238071/netflix-shares-soar-because-analyst-floated-yahoo-buyout-idea-tv-seriously

======
mkat
glad I'm not in the market

